# Another Lawn ornament



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I found a 10' horse drawn dump rake to add to my Horse drawn sickle mower.I happened to see it in a guys grove I was at and gave him a offer for it.Very nice shape.Now I just have to go back to get it.200 miles.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Compared to today's hay raking equipment, the dump rake was a slow cut forage accumulating systerm, a hard ride, difficult to operate, and certainly had no seat belts. Wouldn't ever want to ride one again, but am glad you are saving a piece of hay making history.


----------

